
Record and share terminal sessions – A lightweight, purely text-based approach - dutchbrit
http://www.asciinema.org
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9753537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9753537)

------
daurnimator
I was using this for a while; until I discovered the 'script' and
'scriptreplay' commands that come with most unix systems.

You can start recording by running: `script -t timingfile typescript`. Your
screen contents are recorded into the file `typescript` and the timing into
`timingfile`.

You can play back by running: `scriptreplay -t timingfile typescript`

Check out the script man page for more cool things; like streaming live by
using a fifo.

~~~
masklinn
> You can start recording by running: `script -t timingfile typescript`. Your
> screen contents are recorded into the file `typescript` and the timing into
> `timingfile`.

Beware `-t` it's a non-standard (as much as script is considered a standard)
extension:

* on OpenBSD there is no `-t` (or any other option aside from `-a` "append to existing typescript file")

* on FreeBSD and OSX `-t` specifies the flush time interval (in seconds, defaulting to 30) (on FreeBSD > 9.2 `-r` will save IO and timing data)

* on older linux distros it's a flag to output timing data to stderr

And scriptreplay is linux-only, NetBSD 2 and FreeBSD can replay sessions with
`script -p`

------
mikekchar
This is really awesome. This is exactly what I've been looking for. Your
service is compelling for me too as I've been thinking of doing some katas and
putting them somewhere.

My only (very slight) quibble is that in perusing the terms of service you
talk about having license to promote a user's profile/recordings. This is
reasonable to me, but could potentially get in the way of moral rights if the
profile/recordings are ever modified. So I don't mind if you modify my
recordings, but I definitely mind if you modify them and then promote them as
mine.

If there is any way you could modify the terms and conditions to indicate that
you won't do that, then that would be great. In some countries (Canada for
instance), it is not possible to waive your moral rights, so this is probably
in your best interests too.

------
baldfat
Mind Blown! I watched the "video" and was like of this is great and the option
to upload to a website not youtube made me go Meh. Then I read the following
line.

> Oh, and you can copy-paste from here

You can copy and paste from the "video!" So when I give someone a tutorial on
a command line tool they can copy and paste the codes themselves!

EDIT:

People can use the recording to show what they are doing to give them the
error and display the output!

~~~
dwc
> upload to a website not youtube

I haven't dug into the details, but both the player[1] and the website[2] code
are available so it should be possible to set up your own website if you like.

1\. [https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema-
player](https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema-player) 2\.
[https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema.org](https://github.com/asciinema/asciinema.org)

~~~
baldfat
Well they are not videos and not able to upload onto a website without doing a
screen recording. This tool actually is much better than making a video.

------
tedmiston
I really like the use of login links and not passwords on their website. Is
this becoming a trend?

------
kazinator
Thsi works pretty well:

[https://github.com/icholy/ttygif](https://github.com/icholy/ttygif)

Convert tty sessions to animated GIFs.

------
boothead
This looks really cool! It's also the first thing like this I've seen which
includes a nix installation section, double points!!

